# Trying to make Ruger 96/44 Lever Action Stick Mag



## BMKClemens (Oct 30, 2010)

I got bored and bought a Desert Eagle 44 magnum magazine and cut out the bottom of one of my Ruger 4 round clips.  I tried to to mate them together to make a hi-cap magazine, but have failed to this point.  I saw an Austrailian guy on you tube who did this successfully.  Has anyone else tried this, or wanted to? I think I'll need to gut the components within the rotary mag, modify the Desert Eagle mag and use JB Weld to attach the magazines together .


----------



## danlnga (Nov 6, 2010)

I probably saw the same clip on You Tube. It sounded like they would be available then nothing. I also have a 96/44 & a friend with an auto. I have thought about it but never tried any experiment. I am thinking ifd you could affix the Ruger shell to the Desert Eagle mag some way with a little stronger spring to make up for the additional length..........well,  maybe.


----------



## BMKClemens (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I will need to glue/adhere something to the plastic thing (sorry don't know what to call it) that is pushed up by the spring and applies pressure to the first bullet to be loaded.  I have been looking at aftermarket 10/22 hi-cap magazines to see how I might be able to do this.  I have not found a suitable piece yet to attach.  It is too bad that Aussie won't give instructions.  No company is going to produce a hi-cap mag for an out-of-production rifle.  I don't know why he is being so secretive.   I may break one of my 10/22 hi-caps and use that.  The screw that goes through the clip also creates a problem.


----------

